# Friedman Amps Dealers in Ontario (or Canada)



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi All,

Is anyone aware of a Friedman dealer in Ontario? If not, in Canada?

Thanks,

Axe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

The Guitar shop in Toronto.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

GuitareffectsCanada.com


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Head over to TGS and try em out. They have a few in stock.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Head over to TGS and try em out. They have a few in stock.


Have you tried them? I'm curious to know what you think.


----------



## citizenkris (Jul 27, 2010)

Lauzon in Ottawa carries them now.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Stang Guitars in Edmonton


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Have you tried them? I'm curious to know what you think.


I tried a BE-100 once. Yes it has more options, yes it has better spec'd hardware, but...

My JCM800 2203 does the same stuff. I just use a pedal to get the levels of gain it can reach (and thats higher gain than we use).

Putting a loop in a 2203 is half the cost of even a used BE. It's part tone, but mostly bragging rights with those I think.

If it makes someone happy, power to them. I just find that happiness with the Marshall I already have


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> I tried a BE-100 once. Yes it has more options, yes it has better spec'd hardware, but...
> 
> My JCM800 2203 does the same stuff. I just use a pedal to get the levels of gain it can reach (and thats higher gain than we use).
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly...except for the JCM800 bit (I'm a JMP guy and use high gain pedals to do the BE thing)


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

The Guitar Shop in Port Credit has a few of them, they look pretty cool


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

adcandour said:


> My thoughts exactly...except for the JCM800 bit (I'm a JMP guy and use high gain pedals to do the BE thing)


I still haven't tried a JMP, or a Silver Jubilee. I wanted to switch to the JMP for a little bit more separation (we both play canadian model 2203's) but I have my case for my head and we sound fine. I'd still grab one if I had the $$ and saw a decent price.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> I still haven't tried a JMP, or a Silver Jubilee. I wanted to switch to the JMP for a little bit more separation (we both play canadian model 2203's) but I have my case for my head and we sound fine. I'd still grab one if I had the $$ and saw a decent price.


For your style of music, the 800 is more suited than the jmp, imo. The jubilee would be a matter of taste. I think of the jubilee as an 800 without that mid-range-thing going on (JCM800s have Motley Crue's '_Looks That Kill_' flavour that you don't get with the jube)

all the above said - pedals will change anything. I recently purchased a parametric eq pedal that can make it all happen - too much tweaking though.


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

adcandour said:


> Have you tried them? I'm curious to know what you think.


Thanks everyone for your help.

I spent my lunch hour today at TGS in Mississauga (2 hours actually) and tried out some Friedmans...

Glad I did. I instantly fell in love with the Dirty Shirley and will make the purchase. The smallbox to me sounded less organic, less punchy and less sensitive, although still very nice. With the Dirty Shirley, I plugged in, set everything to noon and it was incredible. With the small box I found myself fiddling with knobs trying to dial in something as nice and authentic sounding.

The Dirty Shirley has attack dynamics that I have never experienced before. I'm pretty excited. I'll turn it into a two channel amp with a simple EP boost in front, and otherwise it does everything else the small box does better (at less gain but still plenty of it, I don't plan on playing any mastodon or fear factory any time soon).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Morse (Apr 14, 2013)

Just my two cents, but I would spend my money on a Morris amp before I paid for a Friedman.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Axe Dragon said:


> Thanks everyone for your help.
> 
> I spent my lunch hour today at TGS in Mississauga (2 hours actually) and tried out some Friedmans...
> 
> ...


It's funny how we all look at different things when choosing an amp. When I was at TGS doing the same thing, I was looking for clarity in the distorted chords - primarily strumming an e major chords upwards heavy on the pick attack; classic rock vibe. I knew that if I could get what I was after in that regard, the rest of the amp should work fine for the rest on my needs. Maybe a little strange, but it's just what I do. 

Anyway, I tried the vintage amps that weren't for sale, the friedmans (including the DS), and any other marshall style amp they had kicking around. The closest one turned out to be a Suhr (I think it was the Badger).


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

Axe Dragon said:


> Thanks everyone for your help.
> 
> I spent my lunch hour today at TGS in Mississauga (2 hours actually) and tried out some Friedmans...
> 
> ...


The Dirty Shirley is an amazing amp - Friedman is a genius. I will own one for sure. 

I actually just picked up a Budda Superdrive 18 which has the preamp designed by Dave Friedman. Another ripping little amp.


----------



## filmosound (Feb 27, 2006)

Steve Morse said:


> Just my two cents, but I would spend my money on a Morris amp before I paid for a Friedman.


Definitely, there is a new Morris Perplex'd Jr. head that blows away the Friedman heads and should be in TGS soon or contact Morris Amps direct.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

filmosound said:


> Definitely, there is a new Morris Perplex'd Jr. head that blows away the Friedman heads and should be in TGS soon or contact Morris Amps direct.


I'll be going by for sure - I've been dying to get my hands on a Morris amp.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Marshall clones? Especially Canadian made? I wouldn't make a decision until I played this, if I was in the market. Only 10 to 15 watts but I love it's tone. I wonder if Simon has a bigger one planned.


----------



## LBtelelover (Feb 13, 2017)

Bought a Runt 20 from TGS a few months ago. THE most amazing amp I have ever had. The guy is a genius of an amp builder. Well worth the $$$. The cab also plugs right into my interface...cant ask for more. Highly recommend!


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

Axe Dragon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is anyone aware of a Friedman dealer in Ontario? If not, in Canada?
> 
> ...


I bought my Friedman Mini Dirty Shirley from "TGS" the staff w


Axe Dragon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is anyone aware of a Friedman dealer in Ontario? If not, in Canada?
> 
> ...


I bought my Mini Dirty Shirley from "The Guitar Shop" and I could not be happier!!


----------



## kruts (Apr 30, 2006)

www.guitarworks.ca sells Friedman out of Calgary, on-line shopping, no provincial sales tax, and FREE shipping!


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Max music in Laval QC has some Suhr and Friedman iirc .


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

Or try Kijiji - there are usually a few Friedman's on there and you can usually save a nice chunk of change off a new one.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Steve Morse said:


> Just my two cents, but I would spend my money on a Morris amp before I paid for a Friedman.


Plus you're supporting a Canadian builder !

Also worth a look:

Revv Amplification (Winnipeg)
Mike Fortin Amps (Ontario)


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

SG-Rocker said:


> Plus you're supporting a Canadian builder !
> 
> Also worth a look:
> 
> ...


Agree. Plus, there's Kingsley, another Canadian builder. But getting to be quite a wait, by all accounts.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

The guy bought a Dirty Shirley. Great choice, excellent amp.


----------



## citizenkris (Jul 27, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Marshall clones? Especially Canadian made? I wouldn't make a decision until I played this, if I was in the market. Only 10 to 15 watts but I love it's tone. I wonder if Simon has a bigger one planned.


I'm on the wait list for one of these - only another 13 months to go!


----------

